# Professional's Favorite 17.5 Million Spotlight battery.



## bls1005 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Professional's Favorite 17.5 Million Candlepower Spotlight.
Can anyone tell me where I can bet a new battery for it?


----------



## gearhead1972 (Nov 26, 2012)

It is probably just a 12v 7.2 or so ah sealed lead acid batter like what is in computer ups' a local mower shop may have them for electric start push mowers and some generators. Also an alternator shop may have them, when in doubt amazon.


----------



## BVH (Nov 26, 2012)

Did a quick Google search and got hundreds of hits. Used: 12 volt 7 amp acid battery


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Nov 29, 2012)

Type 12 volt 7 amp acid battery in the search box aon ebay. You can buy one shipped to your door for $17.58 shipped.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 29, 2012)

Any farm and fleet type store should carry them also or a Batteries Plus store etc.


----------

